# Menus for Stratford April 2004



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*American Buffet Menu*

Quarter Pounder Cheese Burger

Hickory Smoked Rack of Ribs

Seafood Creole

Spicy Breaded Chicken Pieces

Fruit & Vegetable Kebabs with a
Provencal Sauce

Cajun Salmon Supreme with a
Black Olive & Tomato Dressing

Grilled Rib Eye Steak with
Crushed Black Pepper

Vegetarian Fritters with Corn Relish

***
Served with Spicy Jacket Wedges, Corn on the Cob,
Tossed Salad, Coleslaw & Potato Salad

***
Mississippi Mud Pie
Fresh Fruit Salad
Alabama Chocolate Fudge Cake

*

*Caribbean Buffet Menu*

Served on Mirrors: 
Freshly Sliced Fruits
Seafood Platter with Prawns, Mullet, Whole Salmon, Halibut, Luxury Seafood &White Crab

Salads: 
Tossed Leaves
Mango & Peach Rice Salad
Curried Coleslaw
Yam & Spring Onion Mix withYoghurt
Fish Pasta Salad

Side Orders: 
Steamed Yams
Braised Okra in Garlic & Tomato
Braised Vegetable Rice

Hot Dishes:
Seafood Brochette with Garlic Butter
Jerk Chicken Pieces
Vegetable Creole
Fruity Lamb Curry with Coconut

Sweets:
Exotic Fruit Salad
Fruit Flan
Mango Cheese Cake

*Mexican Buffet Menu*

" Nacho Chips "
Re-Fried Beans & Melted Cheese

" Chilli Con Carne "
Boiled Rice

" Mild Jalapeno Peppers "
Filled with Cream Cheese & Breadcrumbed

" Crispy Prawn Epanadas "
Filled with Prawns, Tomatoes, Mushrooms 
& Deep Fried

" Chicken & Prawn Fajitas "
Sauteed with Peppers & Onions 
Filled into a Tortilla

" Vegetable Chimichangas "
Fried Tortilla Roll with Vegetables & Cheese

A selection of Salads & Mexican Rice

All to be Served with Salsa, Guacamole & Sour Cream

Light Desserts & Fruits

*FORK TYPE BUFFET MENUS*

*MENU A*

Chicken Tikka Masala with Naan Bread
Ratatouille and Penne Pasta Bake

Turmeric Rice
Minted Garden Peas

Platters of Cold Roast and Continental Meats
Assorted Seasonal Salads

Fresh Cream and Pastry Desserts
Fresh Fruit Salads
British and French Cheeses
Basket of Seasonal Fruits

*MENU B*

Naravin of Lamb with Button Onions
in a Red Wine Sauce

Trio of Vegetarian Spring Rolls, Samosas and 
Pakoras with a Mango Chutney Dip

Jacket Potatoes with a Sour Cream
Buttered Broccoli and Almonds

Platters of Cold Roast and Continental Meats
Assorted Seasonal Salads

Fresh Cream and Pastry Desserts
Fresh Fruit Salads
British and French Cheeses
Basket of Seasonal Fruits

*MENU C*

Seafood Paella - Selection of Shellfish and Fish
Cooked with Turmeric Rice and Peppers

Tomato and Spanish Tortelloni in a Pesto Sauce

Minted New Potatoes
Courgette Provencal

Platters of Cold Roast Meats and Continental Meats
Assorted Seasonal Salads

Fresh Cream and Pastry Desserts
Fresh Fruit Salads
British and French Cheeses
Basket of Seasonal Fruits

*South American Buffet*

Beef Tomato and Monterey Jack Cheese
With a Basil and Garlic Dressing

o~o~o

Cold Buffet

Selection of Cold Cut and Cured Meats

~o~

Decorated Fish Platter and Decorated Crab

~o~

Roasted Vegetable Terrine and Seared Asparagus

~o~

Seasonal Salads and Dressings

o~o~o

Hot Buffet

Cajun Chicken Breast with Grilled Peppers

~o~

Shark Steak with a Lime Marinade

~o~

Vegetable Fajitas with Sour Cream, Salsa and Guacamole

All served with Mexican Rice and Spicy Wedges

o~o~o

Selection of Desserts and Cheeses


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

My vote's in already - you can tell where my priorities lie 

Allie


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Mexican looks yummy


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes it does Lou and you will get to taste it this time 

x x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I dont have that one, but heres a link to vegetarian mexican dishes!

http://search.allrecipes.com/SearchResults.asp?site=vegetarian&vegetarian=vegetarian&msid=11&q1=mexican

and here is the main link....

http://www.allrecipies.com

I like this site, cos with each recipie you can tell it how many people and it adjusts the ingredients and details the change in calories/fat content etc.....

Well worth checking out the full mexican range.

I do have a recipie for Broccoli Enchiladas in mild Chilli sauce if you want it 

Tony,
xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I love mexican and will cook it all day - Im just not good at cooking anything else im afraid 

Especially Apple pies.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

yeah i do too lmao


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

lmao


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Woppa,

Tony is ok with cooking his mexican but give him anything else to cook and he is lost, i can rent him out if you want to you, i dont know what he can do you for you but i could use the money 

Mel

I cant look at Apple pie's the same again now (niether can my mum - we were the guinea pigs)


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

What a brilliant website Tony! Especially liked the crunchy vegetable wrap and quick guacamole. Vote added !! xxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

we voted Mexican cos it was so scrummy last time. Mind you so was the american can i vote twice 

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

I've gone for te mexican...yummy....arriba arriba!!!!!
luv
juel xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Me gone for the American, but I don't care really, all was very nice and scrummy   

Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Just thought i would bump this up for those that are new to the meet - we have a vote for which meal you would prefer.

Mel

x x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

We prefer AMerican - as you will see! LOL

Not fussy though if another is chosen!


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

I seem to be the only one for South American 

But as my dh and diet class will tell you, I will eat anything!!
Looking forward to it...... (and meeting you al!)

love,
Caro.xx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

silly question but how do you vote - it won't let me


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hmmmm - it means you have already voted from your PC


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

ooops


I can't remember that 

Thanks Tony !!


----------



## angiew1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Deffo Mexican for us two veggies.

Love Ange Wxxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Mexican for me  as it will take me back to my holiday last year 

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Don't know where to post tonite to say I can't get into the charoom - can anyone help?
Lois


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

http://client.sigmachat.com/sc.pl?id=10644

Try this link lois! Hope to see you there!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

still can't get in


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

yes - quite a few times & I really need a chat 2nite


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

I press chatroom & nothing happens


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

nothing when I clicked sues message & yes I do have msn


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

what does thst mean carol?


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh nocarol - i am going nowhere tonite


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

I really can't get into the chat - I think I will try cycle buddies for a chat


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

thanks carol - i didin't know what to do


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Mummy Mel!
Well I've voted for Mexican, but Richard will want something else no doubt! And Laura will want chips!!

Fee xxx


----------

